# Upgrade your RAM now. Say farewell to cheap RAM



## theterminator (May 24, 2013)

*Upgrade your Memory now. Say farewell to cheap RAM*

"DRAM shortages, which started in early 2013, have become worse recently and may impact PC brand vendors' performances in the second quarter, according to sources from PC players.
Commenting on the issue, Acer chairman JT Wang pointed out that DRAM prices are likely to continue rising as many DRAM makers have switched their production lines to manufacturing smartphone DRAM, leaving insufficient capacity to supply the PC industry. Even If DRAM makers decide to switch back capacity, it will still take about 3-4 months for the process to be completed, Wang said.

Because to its DRAM inventory will be depleted at the end of May, Acer's new supply contracts in June with the latest pricing are expected to impact the company's second-quarter results, dropping from profiting slightly to only breaking even.

Asustek Computer, at its recent investors conference, also noted that both eMMC and DRAM are seeing fierce price rises recently and the company stockpiled extra DRAM in the first quarter to handle demand for the second half.

The sources pointed out that brand vendors are all aggressively seeking and purchasing available DRAM stocks on the market as the supply chain is ready to start mass production for Haswell-based models in May, and the competition for DRAM supply is expected to turn fiercer in the second half."




Spoiler



Source:Login to DIGITIMES archive & research


----------



## rajnusker (May 24, 2013)

More bad news.


----------



## TheLetterD (May 24, 2013)

Oh no 
Can anybody confirm this? The Corsair 4GB Vengeance RAM already went up from 1400 to 2500 in a few months. Now its down to 2310 on Flipkart. But now I dont have any money -_-


----------



## Empirial (May 24, 2013)

Jai 'RAM' Ji Ki


----------



## shreymittal (May 24, 2013)

Empirial said:


> Jai 'RAM' Ji Ki



Check your pm buddy


----------



## sygeek (May 25, 2013)

What's the worst the price can get? (not a rhetorical question) It's already at 2300 (4GB) by now.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 25, 2013)

lol this is happening since few months.


----------



## bludash (May 25, 2013)

So what next ??? stock RAM for future upgrade....


----------



## Harsh Pranami (May 25, 2013)

Thanks god I upgraded it 4 months ago.


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2013)

Winters will be warm now.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 25, 2013)

Oh my God.............First it was the HDD's and now its RAM's...........


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 25, 2013)

so now you are crying because samsung made the galaxy s4..... does this mean SSD prices will also rise?


----------



## Ricky (May 25, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> Oh my God.............First it was the HDD's and now its RAM's...........


Ditto I wanted to say.. HDD prices rose at time when I was planning to build raid 10 array in my pC.. or atleast raid 5. ... then dropped idea because of cost... till now never again thought about it.. however this time in case of RAM I am fine as had just upgraded to 16GB ram..


----------



## RohanM (May 25, 2013)

Ahhh I am stil using my old DDR 2 800 Mhz ram [4 GB = 2+2] 
No need to upgrade for now.


----------



## shreymittal (May 25, 2013)

RohanM said:


> Ahhh I am stil using my old DDR 2 800 Mhz ram [4 GB = 2+2]
> No need to upgrade for now.



Same Here..


----------



## RohanM (May 25, 2013)

@ shreymittal  - Check PM


----------



## kARTechnology (May 25, 2013)

So I should postpone my new rig. Thought of buying but now already price increased???
Next ssd, PSU, mobo, HDD
Cycle goes on for maximum profit


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2013)

Faun said:


> Winters will be warm now.



Didn't get the reference.



NoasArcAngel said:


> so now you are crying because samsung made the galaxy s4..... does this mean SSD prices will also rise?



Smartphones use the same NAND/NOR flash memory (NOR being ultra rare) found in flash drives. So I'm not sure how SSD prices would rise.


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 25, 2013)

Seems the nearing of the end of era for Desktop PC's.Particularly the ASSEMBLED or DIY ones.
Branded ones to follow suit next.
Actually the True Fact known by everone,is that, ASSEMBLED PC's always outsells BRANDED PC's.

IT Hardware Industry is forcing people to be aquainted with *Ultra-portables + Tablets + ???*


----------



## theterminator (May 25, 2013)

The next big thing in portable computing would be long battery life because that is a major factor for people to spend more on a phone than on a big machine. And Desktops wouldn't even run when no electricity (also they're non-portable), so only the hardcore (geeks) users or people who don't have enough money to upgrade are using Desktops today. Very dim future for PCs


----------

